# How to Get Nail Polish Out of a Comforter?



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a nasty nail polish spill last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is dark, glittery blue nail polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It got all over my comforter and the carpet! I had to choose which to clean, so I saved the light beige carpet. I got all of the nail polish out of the carpet but I can't get it out of my dark red comforter! I have already tried:
- Nail Polish Remover (Acetone and Non-Acetone)
- Rubbing Alcohol
- Hydrogen Peroxide
- Oxyclean (scrubbing and washing machine)
- Color-Safe Bleach
- Regular detergent
I don't know what else to try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have scraped all of the excess off of the surface but I can't get the rest up. I have scubbed with a towel, a toothbrush, and used the washing machine (I did not put it in the dryer). Do you guys have anymore suggestions? Please list any suggestions that you can, thank you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 12, 2009)

The only thing I have found to get n/p out of carpet is Goof Off ...available at like Home Depot, maybe Walmart.....Now the comforter if it is not reversible you might have to buy a new one of those


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Thankfully it is on the back of the comforter so I can make the bed and it looks fine, but I want to try to get the polish out if I can. The only thing that worked for me in getting the polish out of the carpet was scrubbing, and after two hours of it I did manage to get it all out of the carpet!


----------



## VIC MAC (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there - have you tried *cellulose thinner* - it should take it out - but be careful..... also this is what you should use for thinning your nailpolish - some people use acetone - but it ruins the polish!

Good luck - I dropped my estee lauder polish in bright red, on the bathroom floor and it took me forever to clean it up...


----------



## Lndsy (Aug 12, 2009)

You should also blot instead of scrubbing so it does not get spread around.  I had some dark purple on a grey sweater and I used Sally Hansen Salon Strength Remover, it has acetone but not sure how strong. And soaked and blotted until it was as good as I was going to get it then let it sit with some Oxy Clean on it and then threw it in the wash...worked pretty good for me. You can still see it but ionly if you know where to look.

Hope this helps!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## gildedangel (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 13, 2009)

Try a mixture of dish washing soap, hydrogen peroxide, and a lot of light-hold hairspray, and scrub scrub scrub with a toothbrush.

p.s. do a lot of google searching


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 14, 2009)

This happened to me a month ago with my favourite lululemon jacket. I broke a bottle of Lincoln Park After Dark on the sleeve. I hate to say it but I tried everything that you can find on google. 

Including bug spray, hair spray, nail polish remover, acetone, shout, oxi clean. The fabric was just too delicate to really scrub vigourously and so the stain remains.

My Dad who is oddly extremely knowledgeable about fabrics yelled at me and told me that I should have taken it to a dry cleaner. He said a commercial stain remover probably would lift the stain. So my suggestion is to either take the comforter to a cleaner, or call and see if they have any suggestions. 

If you washed it the stain may have already set. That's what happened in my case, I ended up buying a new jacket


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 17, 2009)

I am still having trouble getting the polish out. Are there anymore suggestions? I don't want to take it to the cleaners unless until it is a last resort, the dry cleaners could set the stain in for good if they can't get it out.


----------



## angie01mi (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine came out!!!!!    My 2 yr old son got bright red nail polish on my cream comforter. It sat for 2 weeks before I did anything with it.  I washed it in the washing machine with generic laundry soap and some "sun" laundry booster. It looked the same. I put on some nail polish remover (non-acetone), alot of hydrogen peroxide and scrubed it with a dish soap scrubie and joy dish soap. It came out! Good Luck


----------



## jackytheripper (Apr 16, 2012)

I have used pure acetone....like squirting it over and over until it dissolved, and that worked perfectly(on my duvet) and I've read windex works, but i've never tried it


----------



## CindyP0858 (Jan 5, 2015)

How to get nail polish off a a comforter?


----------



## twinlioness (May 20, 2017)

Hi, my problem is the same but the product is different. I have some spots of nail polish on coverlet. I am really worried as its new. And here in Australia, I am not getting the right solution! Any help!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2017)

twinlioness said:


> Hi, my problem is the same but the product is different. I have some spots of nail polish on coverlet. I am really worried as its new. And here in Australia, I am not getting the right solution! Any help!



Have the stains set in?


----------

